# MAC Stars N Rockets



## sss215 (Oct 17, 2010)

OMG. I am probably so late to the party on this, but did you know that over a black base, Stars N Rockets changes into a beautiful blue color.  Then its even better with a little Freshwater on top. Its beautiful.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 17, 2010)

yes it is very pretty, this also works with some other colours like club and other duo chromes, like blue brown pigment, old gold etc


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 17, 2010)

Try it is a brow highlight with your blue, purple, pink (or any colour really) looks. It's beautiful


----------

